# Emachines E520 webcam



## Hejspiderman

I have an Emachines e520 laptop with an integrated webcam, but somehow I can't find any driver on my computer?
What can I do?
I have found various links, but they are all zip-files, and I can't manage them. 
Can anyone tell me how to get a webcam?


----------



## Zatharus

Welcome to the forum Hejspiderman.

http://www.emachines.com/support/drivers.html

Follow the model selection options then download the appropriate camera driver.


----------



## Hejspiderman

But after downloading, what am I then supposed to do?


----------



## johnb35

There should be a setup file located inside that zipfile download, just unzip the file and then click on the setup file.


----------

